# Cab heater pics



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

hey guys,
anyone have any pics of their aftermarket heaters installed in their skids. wanting to judge some of the different sizes and placements
thanks,
steve


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

xtreem3d;1122682 said:


> hey guys,
> anyone have any pics of their aftermarket heaters installed in their skids. wanting to judge some of the different sizes and placements
> thanks,
> steve


I dont have a pic but I have a 8"x8" cube heater the dealer installed on the hump between your feet. It blows out right up the front window and both sides of your legs. They mounted the controls on the next level of the hump. It makes it tricky getting in and out but your really limited to where you can put aftermarket heaters.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

are you able to access the plate to get to the hyd valves? the 8x8 would be 20,000BTU ?
http://www.sportsimportsltd.com/12-or-24-volt-cab-heater-20-000-btu.html


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

xtreem3d;1122744 said:


> are you able to access the plate to get to the hyd valves? the 8x8 would be 20,000BTU ?
> http://www.sportsimportsltd.com/12-or-24-volt-cab-heater-20-000-btu.html


Yeah kind of,lol. They put a shut off valve on the lines right under the seat that flips right up so I have to disconnect the lines at that valve then the whole steel assembly comes off. I think its a 8500 or 12500btu. I've sat in it for about 15-20 minutes and the outside temp was about 40 and it started getting too hot with sneakers, running pants and a hoodie on with the blower on med.


----------



## Comet (May 23, 2001)

*Interested also in information*



Brian Young;1122862 said:


> They put a shut off valve on the lines right under the seat that flips right up so I have to disconnect the lines at that valve then the whole steel assembly comes off. I think its a 8500 or 12500btu.


extream3 have you found any photos?
Brian 
My heater hasn't arrived yet
Did bobcat fabricate these platforms, do you mean this heater can be taken out completely once you disconnect it at the shutoff valve? 
if so I wasn't aware of this {Entire steel assembly}
How many inches off the floor does this sit, I know you mentioned it was about 4" away from the seat in a private message
I placed a battery in my cab on the floor and it is really a pain getting in and little room even for side vents
I might try having a rear window mount, my cab must be smaller then yours


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

I haven't found any pics but can take some pics of my install. i bought my unit from Visionaire, it's simialr to one that goes in the G series bobcats ( i think it's the G series might be F)
http://visionaire-inc.com/offroadair/heater/R2020.html mine is mounted inside my cab on the roof. I bought the factory vents and will make my duct work out of sheet metal that will be held to the roof by magnets and the 3 vents will allow me to turn the heat any way i need to...will take them tomorrow
steve


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Here are a few pics
1, the visionaire heater 17500btu mounted to the roof
2. 3 speed switch and bowden cable for heat adjustment
3. hoses mounted in open light bay


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

4. water flow valve connected to the bowden cable inside cab for heat adjust
5. inlet side of heater coming from thermostat neck
6. return line gets plumbed into lower radiator hose


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

7. this is the oil filter cooler. i was originally going to plumb into the inlet and return lines, both 5/8, but after discussing it with NH they suggested using the factory locations to tie into so there are no flow issues
8. factory vents for duct work
9. what a factory headliner looks like with 3 vents that rotate and adjust. i am making my own that will adhere to inside roof magnetically for easy removal an no more drilling holes


----------



## Comet (May 23, 2001)

Steve
Thanks for posting your heater photos, nice setup
My Maradyne arrived Saturday afternoon
IM going to install it on the floor, this roof install seems really ideal and out of the way
thom


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i would have done the same install as you if i hadn't found the visionaire version


----------



## Comet (May 23, 2001)

Comet;1160607 said:


> Thanks for posting your heater photos, nice setup
> My Maradyne arrived Saturday afternoon
> IM going to install it on the floor, this roof install seems really ideal and out of the way
> tom


Bringing up an old thread, I never installed that Maradyne heater on the floor, 
It would have been in the way big time
So I had a factory heater installed by Cat back in 1/2012 along with a full enclosure, its real nice


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Probably cost more than the Maradyne heater, huh ?


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Comet;1505554 said:


> Bringing up an old thread, I never installed that Maradyne heater on the floor,
> It would have been in the way big time
> So I had a factory heater installed by Cat back in 1/2012 along with a full enclosure, its real nice


What was the damage on the heater and enclosure installed by Cat?? I really want to do that to my 232B


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

What's up with the D-ring welded to the arm?


----------



## Comet (May 23, 2001)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1556588 said:


> What's up with the D-ring welded to the arm?


I use the D-rings to secure the machine to the trailer, I use 4 separate chains
I have 2 up front and 2 in the rear on swivels so they lay flat against the machine, works out for me

The full enclosure with the factory heater ran 6,200 installed


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Comet;1505554 said:


> Bringing up an old thread, I never installed that Maradyne heater on the floor,
> It would have been in the way big time
> So I had a factory heater installed by Cat back in 1/2012 along with a full enclosure, its real nice


How do those rubber ott tracks work out for ya?


----------



## Comet (May 23, 2001)

Greenmtboy;1556966 said:


> How do those rubber ott tracks work out for ya?


They work out great, wish I had them from day 1, I couldnt afford a new track machine so these OTT's where a blessing.
I have been able to go through deep mud & severe clay conditions & sand without getting stuck (spinning my wheels`wasting time getting unstuck which I got good at) in the summer along with ability to climb snow piles


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Comet;1557112 said:


> They work out great, wish I had them from day 1, I couldnt afford a new track machine so these OTT's where a blessing.
> I have been able to go through deep mud & severe clay conditions & sand without getting stuck (spinning my wheels`wasting time getting unstuck which I got good at) in the summer along with ability to climb snow piles


Fairly easy to take on and off? Pretty pricey??


----------



## 08rapture (Jan 24, 2013)

we got the one from cabincloser.com i think its like 16,000 btu and and 135 cfm and not really impressed with it what is a better one any ideas???


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

08rapture;1575039 said:


> we got the one from cabincloser.com i think its like 16,000 btu and and 135 cfm and not really impressed with it what is a better one any ideas???


Maybe look here http://visionaire-inc.com/heaters/coolant-heaters.html
if you go back to my posts here the R2020 is the one in the install but it isn't listed on visionaires site right now...worked great but can't remember the specs. Most of the heaters in the link are equal or better than yours
Steve


----------



## 08rapture (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks were deff. gonna check that out ..........it was 4 degrees the other night and i froze my [email protected]# off


----------

